# Corsair H60: Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist die beste dafür?



## Sebbi102 (1. April 2012)

*Corsair H60: Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist die beste dafür?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze seit diesem Wochenende einen Core i7 2600k, nun habe ich meine "alte Kühlung" natürlich gleich auch wieder auf den neuen Prozessor mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste von Coolermaster gebaut.

Nun lautet meine Frage: Sind Idle-Werte von 40° und Ingame-Werte bei Skyrim (2h) von 58° normal, oder würden sich diese mit einer besseren Wärmeleitpaste verbessern? Und vor allem welche Wärmeleitpaste würdet Ihr mir dafür empfehlen?

Nach bereits 3-Minuten mit Prime erreichte der Prozessor die 67°.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Sebbi102


----------



## JackOnell (2. April 2012)

Es gibt viele Faktoren die die Temperaturen beeinflussen.
Ist die CPU übertaktet, nur ein lüfter montiert und nimmt der lüfter frische Luft von draussen oder warme aus dem case ?
Wie Dick ist die wlp aufgetragen ?

Edit:

Wenn die Luft von innen kommt, kommt es auch auf den airflow an.
Und ansonsten ist die h60 nicht die stärkste


----------



## Sebbi102 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Corsair H60: Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist die beste dafür?*

Hi,

die Luft kommt von außerhalb des cases und ich habe zwei lüfter darauf montiert. Die Wlp ist dünn mithilfe eines Lineals verstrichen worden und der Kühler wurde davor gründlich gereinigt.

Ich habe jetzt einen anderen zweiten Lüfter draufgebaut und die Spannung gesenkt, der Prozessor hat jetzt nach 15 Minuten unter Prime maximal 60° erreicht.


----------



## JackOnell (2. April 2012)

Hört sich doch gut an wie gesagt von der h60 kann Mann keine Wunder erwarten und ist erst recht nicht mit einer richtigen wakü zu vergleichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2012)

*AW: Corsair H60: Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist die beste dafür?*

Ein guter WLP Allrounder wäre die Arctic Cooling MX 2 oder 4, aber gewaltige Unterschiede ergeben sich dadurch nicht.
Was hast du als Gehäuse und wo sitzen überall Lüfter drin mit welche rBlasrichtung?


----------



## Sebbi102 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Corsair H60: Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist die beste dafür?*

Hi, 

ich hab das Coolermaster Centurion 534, allerdings ohne verbautes Seitenfenster, damit sich die Luft nicht im Gehäuse stauen kann, Lüfter habe ich nur noch einen für die Festplatte und die SSD.


----------



## JackOnell (4. April 2012)

Sebbi102 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab das Coolermaster Centurion 534, allerdings ohne verbautes Seitenfenster, damit sich die Luft nicht im Gehäuse stauen kann, Lüfter habe ich nur noch einen für die Festplatte und die SSD.



Hast du es mal mit Tür versucht ?
Aber wie gesagt die erreichte Temperatur kommt schon hin


----------



## Sebbi102 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Corsair H60: Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist die beste dafür?*

Ich hab es gerade eben mit Tür und 80mm Lüfter an der Tür versucht, die Temperaturen stiegen dabei innerhalb von fünf Minuten auf 65° unter Prime.

Ich hab jetzt auch die MX2 von Arctic Cooling bestellt und werde sie demnächst testen.


----------



## JackOnell (5. April 2012)

Naja die wird wohl etwas besser sein als die mitgelieferte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

*AW: Corsair H60: Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist die beste dafür?*

Deine Temperaturen sind völlig normal unter Prime95 für die verwendete Kühlung, mit besserer WLP kannste da höchstens ein oder zwei Graf rausholen was den Aufwand meiner Meinung nach nicht rechtfertigt. Was du noch tun kannst ist dich mit der Spannung runterzutasten bis du instabil wirst oder die Spannung etwas zu erhöhen / den alten Wert zu nutzen und den Takt der CPU etwas anzuheben - so lange du nicht dauerhaft über 70°C kommst ist das kein Problem.


----------

